# Prime Music Stations



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just received this email:

As a Prime Member, you now get unlimited access to Prime Stations -- an ad-free, internet radio service you can enjoy at no additional cost to your Prime membership.

With Prime Stations, you can find a genre or artist you like and hit play to hear a continuous stream of music that you can pause, replay, or skip as many times as you'd like. As you listen and give songs a thumbs-up or thumbs-down, each station will adapt to your music tastes.

Prime Members can stream Prime Stations and over a million songs for free with the Amazon Music App on iOS, Android, Kindle Fire HD/HDX, Mac, PC, and the web. 


Seems like Pandora, Spotify, etc. . . .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

iTunes also.  Music stations are nothing new.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> iTunes also. Music stations are nothing new.


Well, Prime Music Stations _is_ new for Amazon . . . . apparently it lets you have stations without yet another log in/account since it's tied to your Amazon account. I think it's a good move by the Zon.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Prime Stations have been available for 6 months or so. I use to listen a good bit on my computer. That is the catch. You could only listen on the web on your PC or Mac. Several months ago Prime Stations were added to the Kindle Fires. After seeing Ann's post I checked my android phone and they are now available. Before it was just Amazon music and playlists available on my phone.

The Stations still are not available on the Echo. I have requested this through the feedback. I imagine they will be available at some point.


----------

